# Advice on wheel nuts please



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

On the way back from France I popped into Kwikfit to get a couple of new tyres but they could not get a couple of the bolts off.

Has anyone had this problem and know the answer


stew


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

No, fortunately.

WD40
Blowtorch
Spinach

Dave


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

WD 40 over night and then add at least 2m of extra leverage to the wheel nut wrench with a scaffolding tube or some thing similar.
Be prepared to stand on the extension and jump on it
Good luck
Roger


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Stewart,

If you can try applying WD 40 or GT 85 to the studs, without it getting through the wheel and onto any brake components. Leave to soak for a while.

Then with the wheel brace, and an extension bar, try tightening the offending studs a fraction to break any corrosion, if they budge, then try to slacken.

You have to bear in mind that if their power tools could not budge the studs, you probably won't stand any chance either. WATCH YOU BACK, against injury. :? :? :? 

Jock.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Attempt to tighten first definately

Regards Frank


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Try going into a commercial garage and ask them to undo the particular nuts. they should have stronger tools or even a reducing ratio kit,a bit like a block and tackle.a little pull becomes a hefty one .
good luck.

cabby


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

A technique that once worked for me was to fit a good sturdy spanner horizontally on nut and then jack up the other end of the spanner. This leaves both hands free and you can also apply a gentle tap on the nut with a hammer to get it going. 

Paul


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

If you have got any and don't laugh "Wintergreen Lotion" is one of the best penetrating and release agents I Have ever experienced. But I doubt if you have a corrosion problem what is causing the difficulty is good old Friction doing its job. Its whats keeps mechanical joints from falling appart.
And thats why wheel bolts are designed with conical seats, to increase surface area and friction. 
Did qwickfit try Impact wrenches ? O.K for unscrewing but not for reinstallation. The Shock plus rotation should do it just need bigger wrenches. Failing that try the long tube. I have used a hydraulic jack under an extension tube before now. Be Carefull tho! 

Steve


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*wheel nuts*

long time since they've been off. what you need is heat. take it to your local garage and get them to heat (hot) the nuts and they will crack when ready to turn. dont put oil near wheel nuts ! wd 40 will dry off . good luck


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Are they a bolt or nut?

If they ARE a bolt give the head of the bolt a good and accurate couple of smacks with a decent hammer. Shock treatment <works well>

If they are a nut, diesel is a better soaker than WD40. Just remember to clean well after removal.

Johnny F ex maintenance fitter with big hammer :naka:


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Stew 
I've used all of the above in the past another way is a big sledge hammer hit 
the end of a good wheel brace whilst somebody is levering down on it
sounds to me like they've been overtightened at some point you should always use a torque wrench when possible overtightening can stretch the studs and weaken them result lost wheel
good luck
Tony


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Hi Stew

In my experience heat is the best solution. Everything else, except maybe a decent windy impact wrench, risks straining the stud. But you will need to get it very 'ot to work.

This business of overtightening wheelnuts by tyre fitters really makes me cross. The manufacturer states the torque applicable to your vehicle for a very good reason. If this figure is exceeded the stud will be overstressed, and could fail in service.

You may (or may not) have wondered why the wheel brace supplied with a new vehicle has such a small offset (effective length of handle). This is because the 'average' person using hand or foot will not be able to greatly exceed the optimum torque figure. 

So whenever I have tyres fitted I ask the fitter to set the appropriate value. On collection I then try to undo the nuts with the vehicle's wrench. If I can't, they get a bollicking and are told to reset to appropriate torque.

Phew - got me quite hot under the collar, that! Rant over. But do check all your wheelnuts against book figure - you'll be surprised just how light the correct torque is.

Good luck

Bruce


----------



## woodcut (Sep 30, 2006)

*wheel nuts*

Hi Stew. Go to any decent garage and ask them to use a 1 Mtr long torque wrench on the nuts this shoud do the trick.

Jeff.............. good luck


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

As some of the stud have been over tightened I would conceder replacing at least the ones you are having difficulty with and if you do have to heat them they should be replaced.
I would go for the shock treatment first and also try supporting the bottom of the wheel brace with blocks or a jack, as you might snap the stud. Use heat as a last resort. I have spent many years working on Trucks/Coachs and a big hammer while standing on the wheel brace usually does the trick.
As already said get them retourqued to the correct setting and then checked after a few miles 50klms is the norm recommended.

PS. I would check you can get the rest of them off while you are on, just incase.

Richard...


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Thanks everyone. Of course it makes it complicated that we fulltime. If we take the van to a garage and they disable the vehicle by snapping the bolts we will be sleeping on the forecourt.

The farmer at the site we are on has arranged for a mobile tyre chappie who specialises in lorries to come out to the site. Fingers are crossed


stew


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Put kettle on and boil water. Tip water on wheelnuts a bit at a time. Touch wheelnuts and make sure they are hot. Try removing (tighten first, then undo) nuts.

If no joy call in the expert and make sure the nuts are refitted to the correct torque settings.

Good luck with it.

This is also a good hint if your stuck on the side of the road with a flat tyre and having trouble with a stiff nut. Your m/h has water, a kettle and a way of heating it.......use it!!!!!

Dazzer


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Margarine... smear it on some bread and apply freshly cooked bacon. Then sit back and let someone else get a sweat on doing it... :lol: 

Seriously though, hopefully the mobile truck tire dude will do the trick. Speaking to a well trusted mutual friend this w'end, he told me about the woes of rv wheels and how they need a special tool to get them off as they are put on with superman like torque. So if you get stuck, this mutual friend may be able to help??


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Shane

After much deliberation I have worked out who Mr Mutual is lol. cheers



stew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Stew

I've no idea why I didn't just say who mr mutual is... maybe cos i feel like being awkward and getting your brain going after the fantastic break in France.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Well you are getting me laughing, have you not seen my French rally comments. Mr SeaFrance superviser got my brain going and also, nearlyyyyyyy my fists. lol

I assume he who holds RVs nearest to his heart Damondunc, is the one you refer to   


stew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> Well you are getting me laughing, have you not seen my French rally comments. Mr SeaFrance superviser got my brain going and also, nearlyyyyyyy my fists. lol
> 
> ...


You getting into a fight... can't imagine that, your so placid... :wink:

Yep your right, it was Duncan who told me he had this super duper tool for getting rv wheels off.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Stew 

Sorry to hear about your tight nuts.. hope you get sorted out soon.. 

Just a thought.. they weren't left handed nuts by any chance ? 

Our RV has left handed nuts on one side and right handed on the other.. 

See you all P/b


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

I wouldn't jump to the conclusion that they have been overtightened, looking at the depth of tread, or lack of it, at the meet last week, they have been on their a longggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg time.

Olley


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

No, they can't have been on for that long as the vehicle was fully serviced at the dealers before we bought it and that must have included taking the wheels off and checking the brakes were okay, wouldn't it (no replies required to this assumption). Needless to say that if and when the nuts do come off we will be getting the brakes checked ourselves.

Not sure about the left handed thread but will mention it to the fitter. 


stew


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Stew
As an ex mechanic I experienced this loads of times with VW I assume yours are studs and not nuts? 
Jonny F has the right idea you need to whack um against their seats with a copper hammer, typical of Quick bodge not to know this.
Greygit

:wink:


----------

